# Strider



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

This is our new pup. Found at a local shelter, mom was a solid black GSD, dad ??? He looks pretty PB to us but we will never know for sure. Either way he is so flippin cute I don't care what he's mixed with! Lol



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

He is adorable! And looks like a munchkin right now. And I am glad he has you


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

enjoy him for a couple of weeks, until he turns into the landshark haha


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

He really is very adorable. He does look PB to me too, and if he isn't then he definitely seems way more gsd than anything else.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats!! He is a cute one. Would you look at the size of those front legs and paws......


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Creeden6 said:


> This is our new pup. Found at a local shelter, mom was a solid black GSD, dad ??? He looks pretty PB to us but we will never know for sure. Either way he is so flippin cute I don't care what he's mixed with! Lol
> View attachment 147641
> View attachment 147649
> View attachment 147657
> ...


I see a purebred.  can't wait to see him grow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

Close up of Strider with our Dane Gunnar behind him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Creeden6 said:


> View attachment 147689
> 
> Close up of Strider with our Dane Gunnar behind him.
> 
> ...


Adorable. Also he is probably a sable Gsd love the penciling on his toes! Also love Danes they are beautiful 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

Just cause I love my boy here is our 2 y/o Dane, Gunnar 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Creeden6 said:


> Just cause I love my boy here is our 2 y/o Dane, Gunnar
> View attachment 147737
> View attachment 147745
> 
> ...


Such a beauty

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

Sweet sleepy boy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Creeden6 said:


> View attachment 150682
> 
> Sweet sleepy boy
> 
> ...


I'm in love. Do you have more pics? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Only time will tell but so far he looks pb! I love the black markings on his paws?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Good looking little guy! He looks like he is grateful for the the rescue.


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> I'm in love. Do you have more pics?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Here are a few  He is so darn cute I am taking pics all the time! Lol




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> Good looking little guy! He looks like he is grateful for the the rescue.


Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## endless5 (May 14, 2013)

Love the name! Going to name my new pup Stryder when I get him in a few weeks


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

Some new pics of Strider Man this morning  Finally starting to see some real personality in the past few days! And a lot less sleeping 



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Looks to be a super handsome pup! Lucky for both of you to have found each other.


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

New pics from his 8 week bday on Christmas Day! And his ears are starting to lift up 





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

Been wondering if his ears would stand, we now have one ear up! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Creeden6 said:


> Been wondering if his ears would stand, we now have one ear up!
> View attachment 155402
> 
> 
> ...


Awe!!! So cute!! They will both be up in no time. Love Sables.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

Well we had both ears up for a few days but one went down yesterday after his vaccs 







He is still not feeling great after his vaccs 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Creeden6 said:


> Well we had both ears up for a few days but one went down yesterday after his vaccs
> View attachment 159610
> 
> He is still not feeling great after his vaccs
> ...


Their ears go up and down til they are done teething 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

Don't think he is gonna fit on the rug much longer! lol the 1st is at 7 weeks the 2nd is from today at 10 weeks. Can not believe how mush he has grown already! 10 lbs when we got him and 18.8 now!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

22 lbs now 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Creeden6 said:


> View attachment 163506
> 22 lbs now
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Omg he's so cute!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> Omg he's so cute!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! We are pretty in love!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

